# How best to determine RV value?



## brdagg (Sep 2, 2006)

What's the best way to find out the value of your RV?  We have used 'nada.com' - yet the used RV pricing they give you is for 'Retail' - which I believe is probably higher than you can really get for your RV.  Would this be a true statement and/or good assumption?  And it doesn't appear you can get a used value for an RV on Kelly Blue Book, 'kbb.com'.  Are there any other online sites where you can get a used value for your RV - to help price an RV you want to sell.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks..


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Re: How best to determine RV value?

Try this one for some ideas:http://www.rvtrader.com/


----------



## hertig (Sep 3, 2006)

Re: How best to determine RV value?

NADA.com gives you Average Retail and Low Retail.  What they don't give you on the web site is Wholesale.  However, you can get this from the NADA book, at the library or your bank/credit union.  The same places will likely also have the Kelly Blue Books, as well.  The last time I looked, NADA was better for buying and Kelly was better for selling (Kelly tended to have higher values).

Wholesale, minus the cost of any repairs, is the price the dealer allegely pays for a unit.  You will generally have to deal long and hard to get it, of course, but unless there are things wrong with your unit, this is a reasonable estimate of what it is worth if you go through a dealer.

Average retail is what the dealer would like to get out of it at a minimum, so he will often ask for more than this.  The differance between the price he pays and the price he sells it for has to cover his costs, detailing, commissions and profit. 

I think Low Retail is the lowest cost generally paid in a commercial transaction for the unit, although in the past when I did the math, it was always a specific percentage less than Average Retail, so it is fairly likely this is a statistical value rather than an actual value.  In any case,  this would be the amount  I would try to get if selling the unit myself (minus the cost of any problems, of course).  Therefore, this would probably be the best indicator of 'value' when planning to sell (except to a dealer).  

Certainly, Wholesale would be the low end if you were selling it yourself, and then only if you were desparate.


----------

